# Greyhound lure coursing pics (lots)



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

We've taken almost a year off, but last weekend I decided it was time to get back out with the dogs and do some lure coursing. The newly formed, National Lure Coursing Club had their Inaugural event in Atlanta last weekend...very fun day with lots of greyt running. The new club allows lurchers and longdogs to enter, as well as silken windhounds...I was suprised to meet so many silkens! A wonderful photographer, Lee of Uma Rapiti photography was there to capture the day and here are a few pics. I didn't get Wuzho registered with NALLA, so he couldn't enter :-( I promised him, next time! Instead, I took Echo (my most experienced lure courser) and Primo (his first time out)

All photos courtesy of Uma Rapiti Photography!

Go, Echo, Go!









I'm gonna git you bunny!!!


















*Got you!!!!*


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

Getting Primo ready for his first run...









And he's off!


















Coming in for a landing....


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

Unfortunately, Primo dislocated a toe on his second run so he may or may not be out lure coursing again. We'll have to see how it goes. But, he did have a blast! He didn't complete his second run, so he didn't get a qualifying score (but he was leading in singles going in the last run  )

Echo took first in her division, which was a nice way to get back into the swing of things!

"Back off my ribbon!"


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

OH MAN!!! HOW COOL! 

FINALLY PICS OF YOUR BABIES! I'm so happy lovemygreys, soo happy to see some pics of Echo and Primo! They look like they are having a blast, love the first pic of Echo and love the second pic of Primo! FLYING HOUND!

I wish you would post more ... I look forward to seeing them!

Too bad about Primo , I hope he heals quickly .

Love them Thanks for posting!

BTW have you ever been able to clock the speed that they top out at? I bet its crazy fast!

Nessa


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

lovemygreys said:


> I'm gonna git you bunny!!!


When i think greyhound i automatically think "skinny dog" but boy thats all wrong,look at echo's muscles,he is a beauty!

Really brilliant photos LMG,ive never seen Greyhounds at work as they closed the closet track to me a while back,my Grandfather used to go every week to the *dogs* as they say here.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

I have had the pleasure of being "up close and personal" with several greyhounds and they are truly beautiful creatures. A friend had 2 and Slim had the most muscular hind legs. I could just imagine him racing down the track with all the power they would produce. Greyhounds are all muscle. Magnificent is the perfect word for these dogs.


----------



## lizalots (Aug 29, 2008)

Beautiful pictures. It's amazing how they can look totally graceul yet savage at the same time! Amazing dogs, I always thought they'd be a really neat dog to own.


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

chul - I've never had a chance to clock my pups. There are some annual events that have fun runs where they clock the dogs, but I've never made it to one. Echo is probably not the dog I'd take anyway....she's not the fastest, but she corners like she's on rails which makes her a natural for coursing.

I know I should post more pics, but we aren't usually doing anything exciting LOL The last few months have been hellatious, losing 3 greyhounds (two seniors and our young girl, Harmony, from an illness). We brought Primo home from the track the day after Christmas and rescued another greyhound from a vet that was going to put him down just two weeks ago (ugh, don't get me started on that). So...it's been an emotional roller coaster around here!

Mr. Pooch - I'm glad you liked the photos! Greyhound racing is a bit different than lure coursing...though both are extremely exciting and showcase two skills of the greyhound breed - pure, raw speed in racing and speed + agility in coursing. I love them both! If you ever have a chance to get to a race, I definitely recommend it. The dogs took my breath away the first time I went to one (and they continue to do so!)


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

VERY cool pictures Grey. I love Lure Coursing. When Oliver got a chance to do that, he thought he had died and went to Heaven. It is so much fun for the dogs. Granted he looked nothing like your dogs doing it. lol It is wonderful seeing a dog that is bred to do something, doing it well. Thank you so much for sharing the pictures.


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

Inga said:


> VERY cool pictures Grey. I love Lure Coursing. When Oliver got a chance to do that, he thought he had died and went to Heaven. It is so much fun for the dogs. Granted he looked nothing like your dogs doing it. lol It is wonderful seeing a dog that is bred to do something, doing it well. Thank you so much for sharing the pictures.



When I lived in NC, there was an all breed sports club that did straight line coursing which was really neat. There were always lots of greyhounds but it was so cool to watch the other breeds as well. They all have their own style and loved to chase! And any dog lover's heart is happy seeing dogs happy


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

You've got to post more pictures of these guys. They are absolutely gorgeous. I love seeing sighthounds at full speed.


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

Great pictures!


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

well, i at least have gotten to see 2 of your kids....now????...

those were awesome.....i love seeing dogs in action.....i really like the pic where Echo got her "wabbit"....she can sure put on the breaks, eh?


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

When we used to raise and show greyhounds, we also did some coursing with them and they just loved it. Until you have seen a greyhound chase the "bunny" you have never seen a more happy dog, yet they are just as willing to curl up on your couch and sleep. I think they make the greatest pets, very smart and clean, not barkers. One day I am definitely going to get another. I would love to try one in Agility as they did not have it when we had our Greyhounds.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

lovemygreys said:


> When I lived in NC, there was an all breed sports club that did straight line coursing which was really neat. There were always lots of greyhounds but it was so cool to watch the other breeds as well. They all have their own style and loved to chase! And any dog lover's heart is happy seeing dogs happy


Oh yeah! I love the look on my dogs faces when they are happy. This was sheer bliss.


----------



## trumpetjock (Dec 14, 2007)

Oh man... that gets me REALLY excited to get a beezer. 

Do me a favor? If you're ever at a coursing event with some ibizans, snap a few photos and send em my way 


Great pics by the way. I love seeing dogs in the middle of double suspension, just such an amazing gait.


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

Great photos. They capture a really compelling mix of beauty and ferocity.


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

trumpetjock said:


> Oh man... that gets me REALLY excited to get a beezer.
> 
> Do me a favor? If you're ever at a coursing event with some ibizans, snap a few photos and send em my way
> 
> ...



Sure thing! There were quite a few beezers entered in the trial the day before: http://umarapiti.com/2009photo/SEGCJAN09.html#OMS Only two were entered the day I ran my dogs.


----------



## deege39 (Dec 29, 2008)

Oh. I love Greyhounds. They're awesome!


----------



## mistressfetch (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi! I do Greyhound Coursing for Renaissance Faires. We are gearing up for the North Carolina Faire on March 28th. 
http://www.ncrenfaire.com

I course my retired racer now named Basil Rathbone  We actually use the rope and pulley lure w/ a squeeker stuffy instead of a bag. We get the word out about Greyhound adoption and the historical history of the breed.

I really enjoyed your pictures!


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

These are awesome photos. I hardly see your dogs pics. Thanks for sharing. I really can't wait to get a lure course machine. You are so lucky to be able to compete in the events like that. Sorry to read about Primo, hope he is still in it. Congrats Echo.


----------

